
Apply HN: “atomic knowledge”: a new way to manage notes on everything - lcall
1) Theory: We have many systems (wikis, evernote, cyc, etc), but all are crippled by relying on human language as a fundamental layer.  To more powerfully manage knowledge, we can approach it more like an object model created on the fly by just using the system: what you know about a pen, say, is best expressed as numbers, relationships, and code (mass, owner, behavior ...); the human language words can change when the knowledge doesn&#x27;t.<p>2) Vision:  Be effective on an individual level, then link OneModel instances (find others&#x27; data, subscribe to changes, copy, link, etc), to build large and comprehensive systems in wiki-like ways (with the power of the network effect), but without the crippling human-language limitations.  Think wikipedia but all the data is effectively computable, and locally controllable.<p>3) Today: The AGPL prototype is like emacs org-mode in being keyboard- and desktop-oriented, and feeling like nested lists galore, but uses postgresql, allows having the same data linked into multiple places, is much easier to learn &amp; use than emacs, and has a  bigger long-term vision.  It&#x27;s (for me) the best personal organizer ever: very fast to navigate, and very flexible.  The web site is generated from its data.<p>4) Next steps: Community-building and funding.  I could really use feedback.  The current target audience might be note-takers who touch type, like speed (and don&#x27;t need mobile--<i>cough</i>), and need to be able to put the same information in more than one place in their notes.  And anyone who wants to help move the big picture forward.  Like, I hope to add anki-like features, and ways to attach code to classes of objects that were &quot;modeled&quot; on the fly as a side-effect of using the system (eg, so you can change the date on to-dos, in ways you specify, with simple code, or eventually run simulations, etc).<p>Much more info AND A WORKING DEMO or downloads to try, are at:
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;onemodel.org" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;onemodel.org</a>
======
brudgers
Are there plans for a RESTful API so that it could serve as a backend for a
variety of clients?

------
lcall
There is some discussion about this at:
[https://soylentnews.org/article.pl?sid=16/04/23/0149257](https://soylentnews.org/article.pl?sid=16/04/23/0149257)

